# Can't set cpufreq on 8th gen core processor



## efreis (Dec 5, 2018)

Hello all, for full disclosure, cross-posting this from the mailing lists, specifically this thread:
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2018-July/089322.html

The essence of the problem was described well by Dave in that mailing, I'm unable to change the cpu frequency using the sysctl call.  It's always at 800 Mhz.  Here's the break down:


```
root@destiny:~ # sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq_levels
dev.cpu.0.freq_levels: 2801/65000 2800/65000 2700/61690 2500/55888 2400/52759 2200/47301 2100/44946 1900/39204 1800/37000 1700/34277 1500/29546 1400/27531 1200/22557 1100/20688 900/16549 800/14296
root@destiny:~ # sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq=2800
dev.cpu.0.freq: 800 -> 800
root@destiny:~ # sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq
dev.cpu.0.freq: 800
```

My motherboard is an Intel H370 based chipset, Gigabyte H370M DS3H.  Any help or suggestions would be welcome!

Here is the output of dmesg

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2018 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p4 #0: Thu Sep 27 08:16:24 UTC 2018
    [email]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 6.0.0 (tags/RELEASE_600/final 326565) (based on LLVM 6.0.0)
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-8400 CPU @ 2.80GHz (2808.18-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x906ea  Family=0x6  Model=0x9e  Stepping=10
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x7ffafbbf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,SDBG,FMA,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x121<LAHF,ABM,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0x29c67af<FSGSBASE,TSCADJ,SGX,BMI1,AVX2,SMEP,BMI2,ERMS,INVPCID,NFPUSG,MPX,RDSEED,ADX,SMAP,CLFLUSHOPT,PROCTRACE>
  Structured Extended Features2=0x40000000<SGXLC>
  Structured Extended Features3=0xc000000<IBPB,STIBP>
  XSAVE Features=0xf<XSAVEOPT,XSAVEC,XINUSE,XSAVES>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 8108843008 (7733 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <ALASKA A M I >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 6 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 6 core(s)
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #5 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #4 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1404088447 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
netmap: loaded module
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80ff4580, 0) error 19
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
nexus0
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <ALASKA A M I > on motherboard
ACPI Warning: Unsupported module-level executable opcode 0x70 at table offset 0x317A8 (20171214/psloop-344)
ACPI Warning: Unsupported module-level executable opcode 0x70 at table offset 0x317B1 (20171214/psloop-344)
ACPI Warning: Unsupported module-level executable opcode 0x70 at table offset 0x31E9C (20171214/psloop-344)
ACPI Warning: Unsupported module-level executable opcode 0x70 at table offset 0x31EA5 (20171214/psloop-344)
ACPI Warning: Unsupported module-level executable opcode 0x70 at table offset 0x32590 (20171214/psloop-344)
ACPI Warning: Unsupported module-level executable opcode 0x70 at table offset 0x32599 (20171214/psloop-344)
ACPI Warning: Unsupported module-level executable opcode 0x70 at table offset 0x32C85 (20171214/psloop-344)
ACPI Warning: Unsupported module-level executable opcode 0x70 at table offset 0x32C8E (20171214/psloop-344)
ACPI Warning: Unsupported module-level executable opcode 0x70 at table offset 0x3337A (20171214/psloop-344)
ACPI Warning: Unsupported module-level executable opcode 0x70 at table offset 0x33383 (20171214/psloop-344)
ACPI Warning: Unsupported module-level executable opcode 0x70 at table offset 0x3372D (20171214/psloop-344)
ACPI Warning: Unsupported module-level executable opcode 0x70 at table offset 0x33736 (20171214/psloop-344)
Firmware Error (ACPI): Failure looking up [\134_SB.PCI0.RP04.PXSX._SB.PCI0.RP05.PXSX], AE_NOT_FOUND (20171214/dswload2-312)
ACPI Error: AE_NOT_FOUND, During name lookup/catalog (20171214/psobject-371)
ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \134_SB.PCI0.RP04.PXSX, AE_NOT_FOUND (20171214/psparse-677)
Firmware Error (ACPI): Failure looking up [\134_SB.PCI0.RP08.PXSX._SB.PCI0.RP09.PXSX], AE_NOT_FOUND (20171214/dswload2-312)
ACPI Error: AE_NOT_FOUND, During name lookup/catalog (20171214/psobject-371)
ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \134_SB.PCI0.RP08.PXSX, AE_NOT_FOUND (20171214/psparse-677)
Firmware Error (ACPI): Failure looking up [\134_SB.PCI0.RP12.PXSX._SB.PCI0.RP13.PXSX], AE_NOT_FOUND (20171214/dswload2-312)
ACPI Error: AE_NOT_FOUND, During name lookup/catalog (20171214/psobject-371)
ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \134_SB.PCI0.RP12.PXSX, AE_NOT_FOUND (20171214/psparse-677)
Firmware Error (ACPI): Failure looking up [\134_SB.PCI0.RP05.PXSX.WIST], AE_NOT_FOUND (20171214/psargs-503)
ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \134CNDP, AE_NOT_FOUND (20171214/psparse-677)
ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \134, AE_NOT_FOUND (20171214/psparse-677)
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu4: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu5: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 550
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1808-0x180b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pcib0: _OSC returned error 0x10
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x4000-0x403f mem 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff,0x90000000-0x9fffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
xhci0: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xa1120000-0xa112ffff at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus0: waiting for BIOS to give up control
xhci_interrupt: host controller halted
usbus0 on xhci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 20.2 (no driver attached)
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
ahci0: <AHCI SATA controller> port 0x4070-0x4077,0x4060-0x4063,0x4040-0x405f mem 0xa1130000-0xa1131fff,0xa1135000-0xa11350ff,0xa1134000-0xa11347ff irq 16 at device 23.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.31 with 6 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
ahciem0: <AHCI enclosure management bridge> on ahci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
ahci1: <Marvell 88SE912x AHCI SATA controller> port 0x3090-0x3097,0x3080-0x3083,0x3070-0x3077,0x3060-0x3063,0x3050-0x305f mem 0xa1021000-0xa10217ff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci1
ahci1: AHCI v1.00 with 2 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported with FBS
ahci1: quirks=0x40<EDGEIS>
ahcich6: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci1
ahcich7: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci1
atapci0: <Marvell 88SE912x UDMA133 controller> port 0x3040-0x3047,0x3030-0x3033,0x3020-0x3027,0x3010-0x3013,0x3000-0x300f mem 0xa1020000-0xa102000f irq 19 at device 0.1 on pci1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 29.0 on pci0
pcib2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pci0: <serial bus> at device 31.5 (no driver attached)
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.6.1-k> mem 0xa1100000-0xa111ffff irq 16 at device 31.6 on pci0
em0: Using an MSI interrupt
em0: Ethernet address: e0:d5:5e:b0:ef:9a
em0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/1024, RX 1/1024
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz1: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
acpi_syscontainer0: <System Container> on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcffff,0xd0000-0xd2fff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
coretemp0: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
coretemp1: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu1
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
coretemp2: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu2
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
coretemp3: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu3
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
coretemp4: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu4
est4: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu4
coretemp5: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu5
est5: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu5
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ses0 at ahciem0 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
ses0: <AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 1.00 0001> SEMB S-E-S 2.00 device
ses0: SEMB SES Device
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <WDC WD40EFRX-68WT0N0 80.00A80> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number WD-WCC4E1975636
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 3815447MB (7814037168 512 byte sectors)
ada0: quirks=0x1<4K>
ada1 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <WDC WD1002FAEX-00Y9A0 05.01D05> ATA8-ACS SATA 3.x device
ada1: Serial Number WD-WCAW30576335
ada1: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors)
ada1: quirks=0x1<4K>
ada2 at ahcich2 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ada2: <ST3000DM001-1CH166 CC43> ATA8-ACS SATA 3.x device
ada2: Serial Number Z1F0X8SL
ada2: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada2: Command Queueing enabled
ada2: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors)
ada2: quirks=0x1<4K>
ada3 at ahcich3 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
ada3: <WDC WD40EFRX-68WT0N0 82.00A82> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada3: Serial Number WD-WCC4E4DH12DE
ada3: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada3: Command Queueing enabled
ada3: 3815447MB (7814037168 512 byte sectors)
ada3: quirks=0x1<4K>
ada4 at ahcich4 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
ada4: <WDC WD40EFRX-68WT0N0 80.00A80> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada4: Serial Number WD-WCC4E5TUCNLR
ada4: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada4: Command Queueing enabled
ada4: 3815447MB (7814037168 512 byte sectors)
ada4: quirks=0x1<4K>
ada5 at ahcich5 bus 0 scbus5 target 0 lun 0
ada5: <WDC WD40EFRX-68WT0N0 82.00A82> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada5: Serial Number WD-WCC4E1HDCELU
ada5: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada5: Command Queueing enabled
ada5: 3815447MB (7814037168 512 byte sectors)
ada5: quirks=0x1<4K>
ada6 at ahcich6 bus 0 scbus7 target 0 lun 0
ada6: <INTEL SSDSC2BB240G4 D2010370> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada6: Serial Number PHWL502000HT240NGN
ada6: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada6: Command Queueing enabled
ada6: 228936MB (468862128 512 byte sectors)
ada7 at ahcich7 bus 0 scbus8 target 0 lun 0
ada7: <INTEL SSDSC2BB240G4 D2010370> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada7: Serial Number PHWL502000GL240NGN
ada7: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada7: Command Queueing enabled
ada7: 228936MB (468862128 512 byte sectors)
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada6p2 [rw]...
GEOM: ada7: the secondary GPT header is not in the last LBA.
GEOM: diskid/DISK-PHWL502000GL240NGN: the secondary GPT header is not in the last LBA.
random: unblocking device.
uhub0: 24 ports with 24 removable, self powered
ugen0.2: <CPS CP 1500C> at usbus0
em0: link state changed to UP
```

-Elliott


----------



## efreis (Dec 6, 2018)

Disregard, a BIOS upgrade seems to have resolved the issue!


----------

